# UK Fertility rate at 26 year high (BBC News Article)



## mp (Jul 12, 2005)

The BBC article indicates the rise in fertility (new borns) is due to more women in their late 30's and 40's having children. The rate has been increasing since 2001 and is quite a lot higher than the lowest point which started in the 80's. Still well down on the 60's though.

The article doesn't state it, but I was wondering if techniques such as IVF were responsible in any way for this increase in new borns and not just with women in their 30's and 40's either. The article does mention though that a fifth of births were to women whom were themselves born outside of the UK, so thats obviously an area where increase is occuring. I thought infertility was increasing year on year, is that correct?

I found another article which shows the number of women in their 40's having IVF going up from 1000 in the early 90's to about 6000 today which shows how much more IVF is being used.

BBC Article on rising fertility
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/6729953.stm

Article on increase with women in 40's having IVF
http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/health/article2619308.ece

MP

/links


----------

